# No route to host?



## Marie-Regine (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi,

I'm trying to VNC from my Mac to a friend's Windows PC (using TightVNC as a server on the Windows machine anc Chicken of the VNC on the Mac as a viewer). I've never used VNC before, so I'm guessing and googling a lot ;-)
I have her WAN IP address, and the port is forwarded in the routing table, but when I try to log in with VNC I get either "Could not connect to server" or "No route to host" errors.
Somewhere I read that I should be able to ping the host, so I tried pinging her WAN address but it didn't work. Is that right, or is the "host" her WAN address followed by a colon and the port? Anyway, when I add the port, ping says it can't resolve XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX:YYYYY.
I'm confused, I just don't really understand the docs I read :-( My dsl internet connection is ok, and so is hers. I've read somewhere that "route get" should give me some information, but I don't understand the output :-( Can anybody help me?

Marie-Regine


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you can't ping her public IP address, you need to address that issue first. This will most likely be an issue on her end, possibly router or firewall settings. Also, to connect with TightVNC, you'll need to port forward port 5900 through her firewall and router.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

Along with what Johnwill said, on her pc make sure remote desktop connection is allowed. Right click my computer, choose properties, remote desktop, allow user to connect remotely to this computer.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, we're not using remote desktop, there is no extra setting required for the various VNC versions.


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

johnwill said:


> Actually, we're not using remote desktop, there is no extra setting required for the various VNC versions.


It only applies to Microsoft remote desktop?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, 3rd party remote control applications don't know or use this setting. Also, that obviously also only applies to XP-Pro. :smile:


----------



## Marie-Regine (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok, thanks a lot for the quick responses. I'm still looking into this, but I've had to take the problem apart. At the moment I can VNC locally - that's all, but it's a start learning to use VNC. Now I'm trying to get VNC working from home to my machine at work, also a Mac. I had a hard time getting a VNC server started on there remotely, and now I'm trying to connect to it... When I start getting the hang of this, I'll have to figure out why I can't even ping my friend's WAN address, and maybe someday it might work :-| I'll repost more specific questions as I go.


----------

